# my special baby girl <3



## CaliandBear (Sep 15, 2011)

i love this gurl, she is soo fun, listen very well, an did i say fun? LOL here are pictures of my baby gurl roxy, she is 4 yrs old


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

OMG she's SOOOO cute! The second to last picture is my favorite!


----------



## IslandPaws4Raw (Sep 7, 2011)

What an adorable Chi! She looks so confident and carefree


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

She is precious! You got some great shots of her.


----------



## CaliandBear (Sep 15, 2011)

thank you guys  she is very confident in herself which i love she isnt scare of anything. when i had her off leash at the park for play time she even wonder far from me but always looked back to see if i am still there, when i tell bye bye she runs soo fast back to me lol


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Awww she is so cute! I LOVE the 3rd picture


----------



## CaliandBear (Sep 15, 2011)

lol i love them all my fave is the 2nd last one looks like shes gonna lift off


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Great pictures of your adorable girl!


----------



## nfedyk (Jan 13, 2012)

Awwww !!!! Seeing her pictures made me smile.


----------



## CaliandBear (Sep 15, 2011)

thank you, she makes me smile everyday i am happy to have this gurl in my life. shes everything i wanted in a chi


----------

